# ear wax + headaches.



## Steff (Jan 7, 2010)

Weird but I have though about this in the past, Can a build up of ear wax in the ear cause headaches?, all this week weather it is related to my flu or what i have had painful headaches i have tested and have not been above 9 so can rule a hyper out.I know its bad of me but I really should pay more attention to my lugs , has anyone ever heard of ear wax being connected to headaches or could it just be levels related to my D .How stupid do i feel right now typing this Q hmmm!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 7, 2010)

No, I've not heard of that one. It can cause tinnitus though. Have you been drinking enough fluids? Or are your sinuses bunged up? Either of those might cause a headache.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jan 7, 2010)

It is more likely to be connected with the flu. If you are not aleady taking any thing containing it. paracetemol will help. If ear wax is hard and problematic, see your doctor to see if he can prescribe something to soften the wax, or a little olive oil will help. It is possible the ear wax is resting on a nerve, but is more likely to give you ear ache

I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Einstein (Jan 7, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> It is more likely to be connected with the flu. If you are not aleady taking any thing containing it. paracetemol will help. If ear wax is hard and problematic, see your doctor to see if he can prescribe something to soften the wax, or a little olive oil will help. It is possible the ear wax is resting on a nerve, but is more likely to give you ear ache
> 
> I hope you feel better soon


 
I've never experienced excessive build up of wax, even with when wearing hearing aids 16 hours a day.

Asking your doctor to prescribe something for ear wax removal is likely to end up with your ears being syringed (not the best idea if you can avoid it). With flu and a pressure in your ears and headache it could be an inflamed eustation tube, not overly pleasant at the time, but usually clears up of it's own accord.

If you still have the symptoms or your have auditory loss or balance problems then you should get yourself to the docs, just so they can take a look and give you some advice.


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2010)

hiya guys ty for replies, Alison I think your right the ol sinuses are well and truly buggered up at the minute on the other hand I do think a trip to docs would be an idea to 


Cheers


----------

